# Baffled



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

we had a new metal roof with ridge vent put on last fall. It went over the old shingles. We don’t have an attic and only have the insulation in the ceiling right now. No problems until recently. We noticed damp spots on the insulation in the peak inside. No rain for days but warm weather. Today pouring cats and dogs...no wet spots. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I believe you may be getting condensation forming on the bottom side of your roof deck due to poor ventilation. For ceiling or attic ventilation to be effective, you not only need roof vents, but also soffit vents.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

the above is great info , also high humidity in the house . run the A/C more.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

You have a cathedral ceiling? Did you put in soffit baffles before insulation? I would suggest baffles all the way to top. When they put on metal roof, did they remove the shingle roof vent? You want a couple inches gap underneath metal ridge vent for good ventilation. 
It sounds like you have steep pitch roof or they got ridge vent screen to stop rain/bugs from washing up under ridge vent (as yous said, no water after a heavy rain). 
I should ask, is the moisture localized or continuous all along ridge?


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

No soffit baffles were installed. Cathedral ceiling but the moisture area is localized in the kitchen living room.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> No soffit baffles were installed. Cathedral ceiling but the moisture area is localized in the kitchen living room.


You probably get some humid days in your hood. Baffles are mandated in our rainforest (at least in winter) because we've had issues with roofs rotting prematurely. Inspector demands to see baffles before we can throw up insulation. Technically, we are required to throw up baffles just at soffit, but I did the whole cavity from soffit to ridge because I was packing the cavities, and it is impossible to guarantee an air channel. 

Just a quick google turned up some research on unvented roofs (Chicago). The roof cavity with venting from soffit to ridge is really the only one that passed. 
nesea.org/file/11407/download?token=4smhIvIF

If moisture was just in one spot, and you could see downward draining, I would say you have a leak on top, but this sounds like moisture from within unable to get out.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

If you don't have the finished ceiling in place yet tear down all insulation and install baffles all along the underside of the roof sheathing as suggested here. I can't post a pic but I took out a 3x3 section of ceiling yesterday on a cathedral and there's black mold. Seeing how it was done including no roof vent is not a surprise.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

ticndig said:


> the above is great info , also high humidity in the house . run the A/C more.





elevenpoint said:


> If you don't have the finished ceiling in place yet tear down all insulation and install baffles all along the underside of the roof sheathing as suggested here. I can't post a pic but I took out a 3x3 section of ceiling yesterday on a cathedral and there's black mold. Seeing how it was done including no roof vent is not a surprise.


It looks like we will be taking down the insulation....thank you for all the helpful info everyone!


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

elevenpoint said:


> If you don't have the finished ceiling in place yet tear down all insulation and install baffles all along the underside of the roof sheathing as suggested here. I can't post a pic but I took out a 3x3 section of ceiling yesterday on a cathedral and there's black mold. Seeing how it was done including no roof vent is not a surprise.


I had menards do all of the figuring for me. There was no mention of soffit baffles ☹ Flag for all the information...I don’t want to replace the roof any time soon!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> I had menards do all of the figuring for me. There was no mention of soffit baffles ☹ Flag for all the information...I don’t want to replace the roof any time soon!


So anyway....did they put the roof directly on the shingles or on 1x or 2x?
If on shingles, felt or synthetic underlayment?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

If the water is not coming via rain, then it must be coming via humid air condensing on a surface that is lower in temperature than the dew point. Talk to local contractors to find out what works for your climate.


----------



## 304Thomas55 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> we had a new metal roof with ridge vent put on last fall. It went over the old shingles. We don’t have an attic and only have the insulation in the ceiling right now. No problems until recently. We noticed damp spots on the insulation in the peak inside. No rain for days but warm weather. Today pouring cats and dogs...no wet spots. Any thoughts?


Was there a vapor barrier, like house wrap installed over shingles before metal was laid down ?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

304Thomas55 said:


> Was there a vapor barrier, like house wrap installed over shingles before metal was laid down ?


Common misconception.
*House wraps are NOT vapor barriers*.....like plastic sheeting. They are barriers to air infiltration. They are designed to allow water vapor to pass thru them.

If they were vapor barriers, they would trap moisture on the wrong side of the insulation and cause rot.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

elevenpoint said:


> So anyway....did they put the roof directly on the shingles or on 1x or 2x?
> If on shingles, felt or synthetic underlayment?


2x2’s


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> 2x2’s


2x2 seems strange to me but whatever works I guess. There could be another answer since it is localized in just one spot. It could be a leak. A missed lathe with a screw puts a hole in the metal. I would (since it was done by a professional) treat it as such and get them back out there on their warranty. 

Since you don't get a leak right off here is what could be happening. It leaks onto the shingles below and sits there. No baffles means it takes much longer to dry out so it could be up there for days or weeks until it finds it's way into the shingles.


----------

